# grub to lilo switch

## sweetmullet

here is my grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 40

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /initrd-2.6.8-gentoo-r10
```

what would be the lilo version of this?  i tried to follow the guide but there seems to be a problem reading my disk, hell it took me a long ass time just to figure out the grub.  anyone?

----------

## tdemarest

A better question would be whay do you want to switch to lilo? There are distinct benefits to using grub (which seems to be working for you) such as the ability to edit the boot parameters on the fly.

----------

## angoraspruce

 *sweetmullet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> timeout 40
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

This should get you started.

I'm assuming that lilo would be on the mbr:

```

boot = /dev/hda
```

This would be your welcoming message:

```

message = /boot/boot_message.txt
```

Your 40 second timeout:

```

prompt

timeout = 40
```

The video resolution, but I'm sure you'll want to pick something nicer:

```

vga = normal
```

Your kernel, which is often a symlink to the actual kernel in the same '/boot' directory:

```

image = /boot/vmlinuz
```

The above rewritten instead as a direct reference to the actual kernel:

```

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r10
```

'/' file system partition:

```

root = /dev/sda3
```

The label and the read-only mount for booting:

```

label = Linux

read-only
```

HTH  :Smile: 

----------

## sweetmullet

 *tdemarest wrote:*   

> A better question would be whay do you want to switch to lilo? There are distinct benefits to using grub (which seems to be working for you) such as the ability to edit the boot parameters on the fly.

 

i installed another distro that i can't seem to get to work with grub, and according to their forums grub is not supported orsomething.  i am sure there is a way to get it to work with grub, but i am getting tired of trying, so i will give lilo a try.

----------

## predatorfreak

My preference has always been LILO, its just simpler for me to work with on a day to day basis and I NEVER liked grubs way of naming the root device....... Anyway, the above post outlines it all.

----------

